# Upgrade eines PCs von 2009 für Indie-Spiele, etc.



## DeMoehnSM (18. Januar 2015)

*Upgrade eines PCs von 2009 für Indie-Spiele, etc.*

Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,

ich melde mich aus Interesse an einem Upgrade meines PCs den ich ca. 2009 selbst zusammengestellt hatte.
Damals konnte ich die meisten aktuellen Spiele mit hohen Einstellungen Spielen, mittlerweile geht dies natürlich nicht mehr.
Da ich aber vor Kurzem von einer PS3 auf eine PS4 gewechselt bin und zum Arbeiten ein Macbook Pro (Retina, Mitte 2012) verwende, muss er das auch gar nicht.

Jedoch braucht der Rechner extrem lange zum booten (auch wenn der Desktop angezeigt wird, dauert es noch gut 3-4 Minuten bis alles einwandfrei läuft) und sonst ist damit auch nicht mehr viel anzufangen. Also Zeit für ein kleines Update.
Da ich Fan von Indie-Spielen wie Rust, 7 Days to Die, The Forest, und weiteren bin, soll der PC nur gut damit klar kommen. Und das nach dem Update bestenfalls auch noch die nächsten 1-2 Jahre.

*Hier mein derzeitiges Setup:*
*Mainboard:* ASrock AOD790gx/128m (ASRock > AOD790GX/128M)
*CPU: *Quadcore,AMD Phenom II X4 940, 3GHz
*RAM: *4GB, 2x Aeneon DIMM 2GB, DDR2-800
*Grafikkarte:* ATI Radeon HD4870 512MB
*Speicher: *u.a. HDD 500GB Western Digital
*Netzteil:* Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 
*
Geplantes Update bisher:
**RAM:* 8GB, die alten Aeneon 4GB RAM + Komputerbay 4GB 2x 2GB DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400
*Speicher:* 240GB SSD, SanDisk Ultra II SDSSDHII-240G-G25 240GB
*Kosten:* ca. 140EUR

Nun frage ich mich ob es noch das ein oder andere sinnvolle Update gibt. Macht es Sinn eine neue (günstige) Grafikkarte einzubauen? Bringen mir 8GB des langsamen 800er RAMs überhaupt etwas mehr? (Ich weiß, RAM sollte man prinzipiell nicht mischen, aber dieser alte RAM ist echt teuer...). Mit dem geplanten Update sollte zumindest das lange Booten, etc. Geschichte sein.

--> Die Kosten sind eigentlich relativ egal. Ich möchte nur das möglichst günstigste Upgrade des PCs finden, da ich außer ab und zu mal ein Spiel über Steam zu spielen nicht wirklich etwas daran mache.

Ich freue mich über euren Input.


----------



## DocHN83 (18. Januar 2015)

Also das lange Booten unterbindest du aufjedenfall mit einer SSD. Mehr Ram brauchts dafür nicht. Und im gleichen Zug natürlich ne Windows Neuinstallation, dann rennt die Kiste wieder. Ne neue Graka würd ich jetzt für Indie Spiele nicht kaufen (wobei ich mich mit denen nicht sonderlich auskenne), wenn doch wird wohl ne R9 270 oder sogar eine schwächere reichen. Was für ein Betriebssystem hast du ? 64 Bit oder 32 Bit ? Ich frage deshalb weil mehr als 4 GB mit nem 32er System nichts bringen, selbst 4 GB können ja nicht vollständig genutzt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2015)

Also, an sich sollte die CPU grad für Indie-Titel noch gut genug sein - RAM eigentlich auch - oder weißt Du da sicher, dass da einige der Titrel mit 8GB erst gut laufen?

DDR2-RAM ist halt recht teuer, da würde ich eher dann direkt ganz wechseln zu einem neuen Board und DDR3, oder es sein lassen. Oder kommst Du sehr günstig an die weiteren 4GB ran? Es ist halt so, dass bei RAM grad bei den älteren Sockeln es passieren kann, dass du bei Vollbestückung aller vier Slots + noch zwei verschiedene Hersteller durchaus Probleme bekommen kannst. 

Ich persönlich würde sagen: lieber das mit dem RAM lassen, aber eine SSD würde Dir für Booten&co einiges bringen. Fürs Spiel natürlich nicht, aber vlt. wäre da eine AMD R7 260X (100€, mit 2GB RAM 110€) ein guter Schub, auch weil Deine Karte nur 512MB RAM hat. Die 260X wäre zwar "nur" so stark wie eine AMD 5870, aber die wiederum ist schon 50-80% schneller als eine 4870, siehe zB hier, wo sogar die 4870 mit 1GB als Vergleich dient http://www.hwcompare.com/1000/radeon-hd-4870-1gb-vs-radeon-hd-5870/

Als SSD würden aber an sich auch 128GB reichen für Windows, alle Programme und die Games, die nicht so groß sind. Für andere Games, Filme, Musik usw. kannst Du ja die Festplatte nutzen, denn der einzige Vorteil der SSD wäre ja, dass dann die Spiele, die auf ihr sind, schneller laden.


----------



## DeMoehnSM (18. Januar 2015)

Danke für eure sinnvollen Antworten.

Also die SSD ist auf jeden Fall sicher drin, sehe ich genau so wie ihr, dass die sicherlich einiges bringen wird, gerade bzgl. booten etc. fürs System.
Danke auch für den Hinweis bzgl. 32/64bit System, das war mir jedoch bewusst, es ist ein 64bit System.
Derzeit noch Vista, wird aber beim neuen wohl Win7 werden, da ich dafür noch eine ungenutzte Lizenz vom damaligen Studium besitze.

@Herbboy: Bzgl. SSD hast du eigentlich recht. eine 128er sollte wohl auch reichen. Die sind schonmal gut 50% günstiger.

Denkt ihr denn der zusätzliche RAM wird gar nichts bringen?
Hatte bisher immer das Gefühl, dass die Kombi SSD+RAM einem alten System am meisten Geschwindigkeit verleiht. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Bei der RAM Aufrüstung geht es mir sogar mehr um das System als die Spiele, denke die Titel kommen auch mit 4GB ganz gut klar.
Allerdings weiß man ja nie was in 1-2 Jahren so ist, somit würde ich jetzt direkt den Schritt gehen.

Beim System habe ich aber - gerade bei Windows das Gefühl - dass es schon allein gern mal 2-3GB braucht.
Eventuell würde ich auch auf Linux/SteamOS umsteigen, so wie es gerade aussieht.

Die R9 270 ist denke ich schon etwas zu hoch gegriffen, so viel brauchen die Spiele sicherlich nicht (zumindest von den Kosten xD)
Eine Sapphire R7 260X AMD Grafikkarte mit 2GB ist um die 110EUR zu bekommen, scheint mir ein relativ günstiges und doch recht starkes update, das klingt sogar sinnvoll.
Spielen kann die die Indie-Titel auch derzeit mit der DH 4870, aber für 110EUR wäre es mir den Schub wert.
Außerdem wäre es mit einer kleineren SSD und ohne RAM fast derselbe Preis.

Ein neues Mainbord würde dann wohl auch eine neue CPU bedeuten und dazu dann nat. neuen RAM.
Denke das sprengt einfach den Sinn des Updates.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2015)

Was mir noch einfällt: Dein Board ist echt sehr alt, da wird die SSD nicht 100% Leistung bringen, und mit Pech wird es auch Probleme geben - aber an sich müsste es gehen, es ist ja wenigstens SATA2. Was für ein Windows nutzt du denn?


Wegen des Boards: an sich wollte ich Dir raten, dass wenn du ein AM3+ Board nimmst du auch die CPU weiterverwenden und DDR3 nutzen kannst. Aber jetzt seh ich, dass der X4 940 wohl ein besonderer AM2-Prozessor ist, der kein DDR3 "beherrscht" und nicht mit AM3/AM3+ geht. Das hört sich zuerst nach "ist gelaufen" an, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall: gerade WEIL er was besonderes ist, bekommst Du irrsinnnige 50-80€ für den bei ebay - dazu muss man sagen, dass ein Intel Pentium für 50€ schon so stark wie ein X4 955 ist. D.h vlt lohnt sich ein Umstieg auf Sockel 1150 sogar - du müsstest dann nur die CPU natürlich unbedingt separat verkaufen, weil wohl einige mit nem AM2/AM2+ Board noch händeringend halbwegs "moderne" Quadcores suchen.


----------



## DeMoehnSM (18. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, wird ein Win7 sein. Gibt es da eines was du als besonders kompatibel einschätzen würdest? Denke bin da noch flexibel.

Bzgl. CPU: Hätte ich nur damals die Verpackung aufgehoben. OVP hätte der sich sicherlich besser verkauft -.-
Aber ein super Hinweis, das werde ich mal prüfen, was es für den noch gibt.

Ich denke allerdings ich werde zunächst mal die Option SSD+Graka testen.
Sollte ich damit nicht zufrieden sein, würde ich das Board+CPU tauschen und die CPU verkaufen. Das System danach nochmal neu aufzusetzen ist nicht das Problem, da sowieso nicht besonders viel drauf läuft...
Das ist auf jeden Fall ein sinnvoller Schritt wenn es die Performance doch nicht bringt oder Inkompatibilitäten auftauchen.

Wirklich super, welche Insights man hier noch zusätzlich bekommt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2015)

Also, die OVP ist bei so alten CPUs kein Faktor mehr, wegen dem Du merkbar weniger Geld bekommen wirst - OVP macht eher bei größeren Bauteilen einen Sinn. Aber CPU, also: die muss man dann halt gut einpacken, und für die Pins kann man einfach ein zusammengefaltetes Küchenpapier drunterlegen, das ist kein Problem. Vlt. Küchenpapier unter die Pins und dann einfach mit 1-2 Lagen von diesem Luftpolsterpapier umwickeln, oder in einen kleinen Karton legen, kann man auch selber basteln.


----------



## DeMoehnSM (19. Januar 2015)

Danke nochmals für die Info zur CPU. Dann kann ich die ja tatsächlich so verhökern xD

Gibt es besondere Unterschiede bei der R7 260X von den verschiedenen Herstellern? (Asus, MSI, Sapphire, ...)
Irgendeine besonders empfehlenswert?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2015)

An sich tun die sich alle nix - die eine hat vlt ein paar MHz mehr Takt als die andere, dann ist die MAXIMAL auch so viel schneller, also zB 3% mehr Takt = allerhöchstens 3% mehr FPS. Die haben aber an sich alle um die 1100 "Boosttakt" oder um die 1100 festen Takt. D.h. an sich ist das wirklich egal. Und bei den Lüftern haben fast alle nur einen, weil die Karte nicht sehr warm wird, und die Lüftungen sind auch bei allen sehr ähnlich. Falls Du es besonders leise haben willst, könntest du eine mit 2 Lüftern nehmen, die drehen dann jeweils langsamer als es einer tun müsste. Und ich würde 2GB Grafikram nehmen. Aber die smit 2 Lüftern sind halt wiederum teurer - für mich diese hier gut aus  HIS Radeon R7 260X iCooler, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H260XFN2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    bei mindfactory hast du auch einige Meinungen (u.a. auch der Hinweis, dass es eine Schutzfolie gibt, die man abziehen muss - hatte meine Asus R9 290 auch, die schützt die Platine beim Transport zusätzlich). mindfactory wäre am günstigsten, aber mit Versand bei Vorkasse wäre hardwareversand günstiger. Wobei es bei MF glaub ich keine Versandkosten bei Bestellungen nach 0h gibt, aber evlt. steigt dann dafür der Kaufpreis auch an...


----------



## DeMoehnSM (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Ich habe nun heute Abend bestellt:

- SanDisk Ultra II SDSSDHII-120G-G25 120GB interne SSD, ca. 60 EUR
- HIS Radeon R7 260X iCooler, 2GB GDDR5, ca. 105 EUR
- Komputerbay 4GB 2x 2GB DDR2 800MHz, ca. 45 EUR

Insgesamt also um die 210 EUR

Den RAM habe ich jetzt einfach mal hinzugenommen.
Die 45EUR tun mir nicht wirklich weh und ich erhoffe mir doch die ein oder andere Verbesserung in der Performance. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann ist das auch nicht die Welt.

Mit eurer Hilfe hat sich mein geplantes Upgrade doch noch mal um einiges geändert, aber ich schätze das ist es Wert.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2015)

Cool, kannst ja dann mal melden, wie es so läuft. Die SSD wird halt vor allem für den "Alltag" viel bringen, die Graka sicher für die Spieleleistung

Nur nebenbei: ein Sata Kabel hast Du aber noch über? ^^  und falls du die SSD nicht im Gehäuse festmachen kannst (vlt hat es keinen 2,5 Zoll-Schacht), dann reicht es an sich, die SSD mit etwas Klebeband zu fixieren. Allein Strom+Sata-Kabel werden die SSD schon davor bewahren, quer durchs Gehäuse zu segeln, falls Du den PC mal bewegst. Und nur das potentielle Beschädigungsrisiko DURCH die SSD wäre ja der Grund, warum sie besser festschraubt


----------



## DeMoehnSM (19. Januar 2015)

Ja, werde mich ende der Woche dann mal mit den ersten Erfahrungen melden.

Zzgl. zu dem Bestellten habe ich auch einen 2.5" zu 3.5" Schacht bestellt inkl. Kabel, etc. für c.a 7EUR


----------



## DeMoehnSM (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo, eigentlich wollte ich mich bereits mit einem Feedback melden, allerdings habe ich noch ein Problem...

Bisher gefällt mir das Ergebnis sehr gut. Durch die SSD bootet der Rechner deutlich flotter, (ca. 10 sek) und ich bilde mir ein die 4GB mehr RAM zu merken, wenn ich denn mal mehr als 2-3 Programme offen habe. Beim Spielen laufen meine typischen Games super, auch Wolfenstein - The New Order läuft eigentlich ganz passabel. Jetzt habe ich die Tage Spaß daran gefunden und überlege mir doch vlt. die R9 270 zu holen xD

Ein Problem habe ich leider. Am Anfang schon als ich alles eingebaut hatte, bekam ich beim Booten einfach kein Bild. Also erstmal wieder alles ausgebaut, alte Graka rein, wieder kein Bild. Dann mit onBoard Graka endlich wieder Bild bekommen. Dann habe ich 8GB rein. Wieder kein Bild. Ich habe ein Bios Update gemacht (von 1.2 auf 1.9) und dann ging dass mit den 8GB auch endlich mal. Dann habe ich die SSD ran, Windows 7 installiert und danach die neue Graka rein. Endlich gebotet, mit Bild und allem.

Leider bootet er manchmal einfach gar nicht mit Bild (heißt, ich sehe die Leuchten der DVD Laufwerke, höre die Lüfter und HDDs, aber es kommt kein Bild). 

Das neueste war jetzt, dass er sich nicht mehr aus dem Sleep Modus aufwecken lässt. Hatte ihn nun zwei mal über nacht laufen, so dass er nach einiger Zeit in den Schlafmodus geht. Drücke ich nun eine Taste an der Tastatur, geht der Rechner gefühlt zwar an, aber kein Bild. Neustart bringt auch nichts. Auch Reset per 5Sec Off-taste nicht. Meist bringt es was das Stromkabel zu ziehen, kurz zu warten...
Aber das kann ja auch nicht sein.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

Was ist, wenn du mal die SSD absteckst? Bootet er dann immer einwandfrei? Also, nicht Windows natürlich, aber hast Du denn ein Bild? Und zwar unbedingt mal testen, wenn mal es NICHT klappt und dann halt PC runterfahren, SSD SATA-Kabel abstecken und sofort hochfahren, nicht erst warten und nix vom Strom nehmen


----------



## DeMoehnSM (24. Januar 2015)

So, ich hatte gerade wieder das Problem: PC ist in den Standby, ich wecke ihn mit Klick auf die Tastatur, Lüfter etc gehen an, aber kein Bild.
Also lange auf OFF, PC fährt runter. Kabel SATA Kabel von der SSD entfernt, aber kein Erfolg.
PC "fährt hoch" aber ohne Bild.

Trenn ich das ganze allerdings kurz vom Strom und schließe es wieder an, bootet er normal...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

Okay, das ist normalerweise entweder Board oder Netzteil schuld - aber was genau, kann man da leider nicht sagen...   wie alt ist das Netzteil denn?


----------



## DeMoehnSM (24. Januar 2015)

Ist beides von 2009.
Aber warum sollte es das Netzteil sein, wenn doch anscheinend alles läuft?

Habe auch öfter mal das Problem, dass meine Peripherie über USB nicht erkannt wird (Maus hat keinen Strom, o.ä.)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Ich sag ja Board ODER Netzteil. Wenn ein Netzteil die Spannungen nicht stabil liefert, kann es halt sein, dass der Strom beim Start nicht reicht, oder eben auch das ein USB-Port nicht versorgt wird.


----------



## DeMoehnSM (25. Januar 2015)

Ja, so lange es angeschlossen ist, macht das Netzteil auch merkwürdige knackende Geräusche.
Das hatte es bis vor kurzem meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Gibt es denn ein empfehlenswertes Netzteil was ich hier tauschen könnte?
Sind ja generell nicht all zu teuer


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Also, an sich wäre ein neues Board auch nicht teurer als ein Netzteil, was nicht ZU billig ist    was möchtest Du denn ausgeben? Natürlich kann es aber sein, dass es nicht das NT schuld war...


----------



## svd (25. Januar 2015)

Das FSP Fortron Hexa dürfte eigentlich mehr als ausreichend sein.

FSP ist ein bekannter Erstausrüster, stellen Netzteile selber her. 
So klatschen etwa Enermax bei ihrer NAXN 87+ Serie, EVGA, Gigabyte, Cooler Master, Sharkoon ihre Logos auf einige FSP Netzteile.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Das reicht sicher aus, aber ich würd da lieber 20€ mehr ausgeben und dann ein wirklich auch effizientes lang haltendes Modell nehmen.  Das hat nur knapp über 80% Effizienz, ein sehr schwacher Wert für moderne Netzteile.


----------



## DeMoehnSM (25. Januar 2015)

Hmm, Preis egal...
Hauptsache effizient und hält wieder ne Weile.
Ja, die Frage ist eben ob es das Mainbord oder das Netzteil ist.
Beim Mainbord würde ich mir dann eben auch neue CPU und RAM zulegen, weil ich mir sicher nicht wieder das alte einbaue.
Von daher hoffe ich, es ist das Netzteil 

Welches wäre denn Effizient und lang haltend ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Zb diese hier

be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source Raider 550W ATX 2.3 (RA550) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W ATX 2.31 (FD-PSU-TS2B-500W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Revolution X't 530W ATX 2.4 (ERX530AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mit abnehmbaren Kabeln is idR was teurer, dafür kannst Du dann beim Platzmanagement die Kabel leichter unterbringen


----------



## DeMoehnSM (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

dann werde ich mir wohlmöglich eines dieser Netzteile (vorzugsweise mit abnehmbaren Kabel) zulegen.

Heute morgen kam meine R9270X [ASUS DirectCU II TOP] (was ein Riesenteil! Passte gerade mal so in meinen Tower...).
Kann es sein, dass der Rest meines Systems die Karte so ausbremst, dass ich kaum Vorteile gegenüber der R7260X sehe?

Im Vergleich bei Wolfenstein hatte ich mit den selben Einstellungen bei der R9 fast eine gleiche Avg. Framerate von ca. 45 Frames bei 1080p und Mittleren Einstellungen. Bei höheren Einstellungen fallen die Frames sehr schnell.

Beim Windows Leistungsindex ist der Index jedoch von 7.6 auf 7.9 gestiegen...

zunächst hatte ich mit ASUS GPU Tweak gespielt... Jedoch bekam ich dann beim Leistungsindex und beim Starten des Spiels einen Bluescreen, ohne Änderungen läuft es.

Jetzt frage ich mich: R7 oder R9 zurückschicken?


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2015)

Heh, mit Wolfenstein hast du einen dieser nicht repräsentativen Fälle erwischt.

Das Spiel ist tatsächlich mehr von der CPU, als von der GPU abhängig. Ist aber kein Grund zur Panik. 
Selbst mit der besten Hardware wird nämlich auf 60fps begrenzt, wenn ich mir nicht irre.

Probier mal ein Battlefield aus, falls du eines zur Hand hast. Da dürften die Resultate anders aussehen.

Aber, jtzt, wo du sie eh schon hast, würd ich die 270X behalten.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2015)

Die 270X ist im Schnitt 50% schneller, es kann aber je nach Game passieren, dass die CPU halt schon so an der Grenze arbeitet, dass die 270X keinen Schub bringt - vor allem wenn wiederum die Grafik gar nicht sooo aufwendig ist und schon von der alten Karte gut gemeistert wurde.

Der Leistungsindex von Windows ist aber eh für die Katz, das ist nur ein SEHR sehr vager Index für absolute Laien, die wissen wollen "kann ich den Gartenbauplaner 4.0 bei meinem 5 Jahre alten PC installieren", wo man dann durchaus sagen kann, dass es mit Index 5 geht, Index 4 aber nicht    grad ab einer gewissen PC-Stärke und vor allem für Gaming-Fragen ist der Index ohnehin Mist, denn zB 8 Punkte heißt nicht, dass der in Spielen doppelt so gut wie bei 4 Punkten wäre, und mit ner Karte, die 100% mehr Leistet, kann es trotzdem passieren, dass der Index kaum steigt oder gar sinkt, weil der Index nicht den PC wirklich testet, sondern auf Basis der Hardware-Daten den Wert einschätzt.


----------

